# Suze Orman Free Book



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

It's in PDF foremat so now my mom can download it too. She was going to purchase the Susie Orman book at costco's. I also just downloaded and am emailing it to  myself  

theresam


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for the instructions.  Just downloaded Suze's book and sent it to my Kindle.  Had never done this before.  Now I am on table of contents and will make a note at each chapter telling the location number in my note.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Dori said:


> Thanks for the instructions. Just downloaded Suze's book and sent it to my Kindle. Had never done this before. Now I am on table of contents and will make a note at each chapter telling the location number in my note.


You don't have to put the location number in. Just click on your note and it will take you right to that spot in the book.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

My notes are on the table of contents.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Dori, you are too clever!  I thought of going through and putting a lot of bookmarks, but location numbers as notes on the ToC is a great idea!

Ann


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Dori said:


> My notes are on the table of contents.


Oh, I get what you are doing now.

I'm making a note at each chapter, instead. Now if there was only a way to mesh the two together and recreate the links.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I figured this out when I downloaded Andersen's Fairy Tales and it works great!

Takes a little while, but I will do that when I relax in my chair.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Looks like this Suze Orman book won't be free on the Kindle. How disappointing.

I know about the Oprah PDF link, but a converted PDF just isn't as good as an actual Kindle book.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

CS said:


> Looks like this Suze Orman book won't be free on the Kindle. How disappointing.
> 
> I know about the Oprah PDF link, but a converted PDF just isn't as good as an actual Kindle book.


Maybe so but free is free.  I've got no complaints...especially since it was something I wanted to read but didn't want to spend the money on it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

sebat said:


> Maybe so but free is free.


Right. . . and I would not likely have purchased it if it hadn't been. But it will be helpful me to be able to respond when people ask me about it while I'm doing their tax return. It's good to know what the various "guru's" are saying and be able to answer folks questions.

I noticed there are a lot of footnotes. (I converted it with mobi creator) I hope they are properly linked, but I won't be surprised if they're not.

Ann


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

Just finished watching Oprah. It appears Suze's advice has been modified somewhat. She did advocate lining up your credit card according to interest rates. Then while paying the minimum on all the cards, pay what you can afford above minimum on the highest interest rate card. When you get that one paid off roll the amount you are paying (minimum plus overage) onto the next highest card in addition to the minimum for it. Continue until all cards are paid off. 

I love her advice and am working to apply it to my own life.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I like to listen to Suze and think her information is right on the money.  She makes you realize honestly where you are and suggests drastic measures to improve your situation.  The number one rule that most folks break is  Do NOT spend more than you earn.  That is digging yourself into a hole one dollar at a time.


----------



## MaureenH (Dec 14, 2008)

2009 Action Plan by Suze Orman, PDF link

http://media.oprah.com/sterm/action_plan_english.pdf

*NOTE: Book no longer available for free download. -- Betsy*


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I like Suze, she knows what she is talking about. I only caught the end of Oprah but she was asking that everyone pledge to:
1. Spend zero money for one day
2. Use no credit cards for 1 week
3. Do not eat out for 1 month (this will be the most difficult for me by far  )

Maybe someone can fill me in on the reasoning behind it. I pledged to do it, love a challenge! She will be on O every Thursday from what I understand.

Linda


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I like Suze, she knows what she is talking about. I only caught the end of Oprah but she was asking that everyone pledge to:
> 1. Spend zero money for one day
> 2. Use no credit cards for 1 week
> 3. Do not eat out for 1 month (this will be the most difficult for me by far )
> ...


Probably just to prove to yourself that you can and won't die.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

sebat said:


> Probably just to prove to yourself that you can and won't die.


ROTFL


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

Linda, this was part of her "action" plan. It is an exercise to show you how much money you do not need to spend. I was a bit amazed by this part. She did not advocate diverting the money elsewhere, just "do not spend it". The more I think about it, the better it sounds to me. It goes back to the way my grandmother lived. If there is really no reason to spend money, don't do it. 

Suze's final word in this segment was "Do not spend money just to show others you can." (paraphrasing there a bit, but that is the gist of it)


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> Linda, this was part of her "action" plan. It is an exercise to show you how much money you do not need to spend. I was a bit amazed by this part. She did not advocate diverting the money elsewhere, just "do not spend it". The more I think about it, the better it sounds to me. It goes back to the way my grandmother lived. If there is really no reason to spend money, don't do it.
> 
> Suze's final word in this segment was "Do not spend money just to show others you can." (paraphrasing there a bit, but that is the gist of it)


Thanks LR for getting me up to speed. My Daddy lived like that to, never even owned a CC. Did you pledge LR?

Linda


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> . If there is really no reason to spend money, don't do it.


That doesn't include Kindle books, does it?

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> That doesn't include Kindle books, does it?
> 
> Betsy


It can't possibly include Kindle books because there's always a "reason" to buy one. And if there isn't, I'm sure we can come up with one ... or two or three.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> It can't possibly include Kindle books because there's always a "reason" to buy one. And if there isn't, I'm sure we can come up with one ... or two or three.


Is "I want one" a valid reason for Suze? Seems like a valid reason to me. I never buy things just to buy them, I buy them because I _want_ them. I must be okay since I have a reason!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

One thing I didn't hear Suze say is :  Cut up those credit cards.  I'm sorry.  No one needs 23 cards.  And I understand her reasoning for not canceling them right away but those people ought to cut up everything except their 2 or 3 lowest rate cards.  And if they still can't control themselves doing that, they ought to cut those up too and go to cash only.  BTW, do they have a budget?  They should.  I realize of course she only had an hour and was trying to get some basic info out there on a variety of topics. . . .but those folks need more than 10 minutes of credit counseling.  

Her system of paying down debt is sound, assuming there's a similar balance on all cards.  But if there were any with relatively low balances. . .like, say, $100 instead of $5000, I think there's psychological value in paying that low balance card off.  I think the equation could be more complex; on the other hand simple is probably better for most folks.

I think her challenge was just to get folks to recognize they didn't have to spend money to have a good day.

Incidentally, if you missed the show, it's likely available on Oprah's web site (or will be soon).

Ann


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Now that I've contributed to the problem, we need to get back to posting about Free Books. If y'all want to have a conversation about Suze's book, I can split out those posts!
> 
> Betsy


I think thats a smart thing to do. I can see a huge discussion about Suze's book.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

Certainly a discussion of financial matters would be useful and beneficial to most everyone. While Ms. Orman is good, the system promoted by Dave Ramsey is a better system than hers in my opinion. It begins with a written budget listing the exact amount coming in for the month and then spending that exact amount, on paper before the month begins. If there's enough money in the written budget to buy something, after savings and debts, then wanting it is enough reason. If there isn't enough money it doesn't get bought. Credit cards are paid off smallest balance to largest. That's because you most quickly see the number of checks going out each month shrinking as the smaller amounts fall off. The total may still be fairly high but it's less traumatic to see you owe 6 people than to owe 11 people. Anyway, while I wouldn't ignore Ms. Orman, I'd take it only as an ancillary to Mr. Ramsey.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I like Suze, she knows what she is talking about. I only caught the end of Oprah but she was asking that everyone pledge to:
> 1. Spend zero money for one day
> 2. Use no credit cards for 1 week
> 3. Do not eat out for 1 month (this will be the most difficult for me by far )
> ...


This seems like great advice for everyone who is in financial trouble and those who don't have at least a six month cushion but seems like a crazy way to help our economy in general by telling everyone - even those who can - to not spend, not eat out, etc. That's going to be a lot more lost jobs I would think.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> This seems like great advice for everyone who is in financial trouble and those who don't have at least a six month cushion but seems like a crazy way to help our economy in general by telling everyone - even those who can - to not spend, not eat out, etc. That's going to be a lot more lost jobs I would think.


It's not crazy because she knows very few people will actually go through with it. It's not like the whole world is gonna suddenly wake up and play "Suze Says" with her advice. The retail and restaurant industries will be fine. 

BTW, I agree that all of these Suze posts should be split into its own thread.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

And I really think she is talking to the people who are in debt up to their eyeballs and totally living way beyond their means.  They think they HAVE to spend the money. . .she's trying to get them to realize that they DON'T.

Ann
(Betsy, better break off this branch  )


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

This has been split out from the Free Book topic.  Discuss financial planning in general and Suze Orman in particular here!

Betsy


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> That doesn't include Kindle books, does it?
> 
> Betsy


In order to keep myself from spending way too much on kindle books every pay period I buy myself an Amazon Gift Card, and when the balance on the gift card is gone, I am done until the next pay period. A budget I set aside just for kindle books.


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

LDB said:


> Certainly a discussion of financial matters would be useful and beneficial to most everyone. While Ms. Orman is good, the system promoted by Dave Ramsey is a better system than hers in my opinion.... Credit cards are paid off smallest balance to largest. That's because you most quickly see the number of checks going out each month shrinking as the smaller amounts fall off.


Pay online, no need to waste even more money on stamps (send that extra $4 to the highest rate CC). Really, paying lowest balance instead of highest percentage can cost you hundreds (for the people on her show, thousands) a year in extra fees. Finally, she is also advocating paying off all cards and other debt before starting an emergency fund (the debt is an emergency for most people). She mentioned the 401K loans in passing - many don't realize they are due in full the day you leave a job. Failure to repay can result in both taxes plus a 10% early withdrawal penalty (figure a third of the loan in taxes to the IRS due that year, with penalties if not paid at the end of the quarter when it becomes due). If you job is shaky, it's more important to repay a 401K loan first than anything else (if you lose the job, you can make actual withdrawals in many cases at less penalty).

If you do have cards with a substantial difference in rates, it can make sense to transfer balances to the lowest rate (it must be more than 3% difference though, generally, to make up for the fee you pay to do a transfer). That lets you both pay on the lower balances and the highest rate with the same payment.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

I watched and downloaded the book, very interesting. I only have 2 credit cards, one for the dog for the Vet in case of emergency and one for anything else needed. 

This has nothing to do with her book but she had the whitest teeth I've ever seen!

Melissa


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

I downloaded the book and looked through the table of contents. I might look at some of the later chapters. I'm in the happy position of having zero credit card debt and some savings. I tend to only buy what I need. The house is already full of a lot of junk, and I just don't need any more


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

koland said:


> Pay online, no need to waste even more money on stamps (send that extra $4 to the highest rate CC). Really, paying lowest balance instead of highest percentage can cost you hundreds (for the people on her show, thousands) a year in extra fees. Finally, she is also advocating paying off all cards and other debt before starting an emergency fund (the debt is an emergency for most people). She mentioned the 401K loans in passing - many don't realize they are due in full the day you leave a job. Failure to repay can result in both taxes plus a 10% early withdrawal penalty (figure a third of the loan in taxes to the IRS due that year, with penalties if not paid at the end of the quarter when it becomes due). If you job is shaky, it's more important to repay a 401K loan first than anything else (if you lose the job, you can make actual withdrawals in many cases at less penalty).
> 
> If you do have cards with a substantial difference in rates, it can make sense to transfer balances to the lowest rate (it must be more than 3% difference though, generally, to make up for the fee you pay to do a transfer). That lets you both pay on the lower balances and the highest rate with the same payment.


I didn't watch the show but I hope Suze didn't say to borrow from your 401k plan. Koland is 100% right...you will have to pay taxes and penalties on any outstanding loan balance if you lose your job. I am 401k plan consultant and I hate loans in plans. By the time you pay taxes and penalties on the money you owe (unless you are over 59.5) you can almost do better with a loan shark...ok I'm exaggerating a little here...but the penalties and taxes are huge...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Cowgirl said:


> I didn't watch the show but I hope Suze didn't say to borrow from your 401k plan. Koland is 100% right...you will have to pay taxes and penalties on any outstanding loan balance if you lose your job. I am 401k plan consultant and I hate loans in plans. By the time you pay taxes and penalties on the money you owe (unless you are over 59.5) you can almost do better with a loan shark...ok I'm exaggerating a little here...but the penalties and taxes are huge...


She did not. She pointed out that the folks with the 23 credit cards and debt to $70,000 or so had borrowed something around $33,000 at one point on a home equity loan and another chunk from their 401K to "pay off credit cards". But they missed the crucial step of "Stop Using Them.". So the CC debt when right back up and now they ALSO owe additional money on their house and owe back to their 401K. She could have -- should have -- spoken much more strongly to them, I think. Maybe she did off camera so as not to totally embarrass them on national TV.

Ann


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

I grazed her book last night while waiting for dancing princesses (and had several moms and dads ask me what I was holding   - I can't believe everyone doesn't know what a Kindle is!) and wasn't impressed.  So far (first three chappys - I did lots of Kindle selling) it's all very basic info.  If you don't know that info already then it's a great book but if you're like most people (I would assume most people) that have purchased a house, been saving for retirement, paid taxes, etc. this book isn't for you - unless you have credit card or home equity debt.  

(I just got distracted by the stylzworld case in the ad above.  It's pretty.  Go see!  Did I mention I have ADD...?)

It was an incredibly boring read for me.  So far I haven't learned anything new and frankly most of the stuff in there should be taught in high school.  Why isn't it?  

Stay out of debt.  If you're in debt, get out of debt.  Prepare for a rainy day.  Simple.  Or so it seems.  

I'm more worried about the big picture at this point.  What Suze's selling is stuff I have been doing all along and I still don't feel prepared.  We owe very little on our house, no other debt.  We have six months of savings.  But if there's a job loss in our house this could all go to heck.  I hate the way things are economically right now.  I've always done the right things financially.  Why do I feel like I'm getting screwed by a bunch of rich Wall Street people?  

Sorry to get so political...but believe me when I say I'm biting my tongue here - or slowing the fingers.


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

meljackson said:


> I watched and downloaded the book, very interesting. I only have 2 credit cards, one for the dog for the Vet in case of emergency and one for anything else needed.


My dog tried to get a card, but he is self-employed (in security) and could not prove his income. He was declined!


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

Cowgirl said:


> I didn't watch the show but I hope Suze didn't say to borrow from your 401k plan. Koland is 100% right...you will have to pay taxes and penalties on any outstanding loan balance if you lose your job.


No, she didn't say to borrow, just that the people on the show already had. She barely mentioned the penalties and full amount due issue. What she did not mention at all was that those loans, no matter how low the rate, should probably be the very first ones you try to repay, for that reason alone. This is one exception to the rule of paying highest rates first, as the risk of that penalty if you lose your job could push you into a quick bankruptcy (the IRS wins vs credit card debt and can be more severe in their punishments) and still owing the entire amount when done. She really concentrated on paying off credit cards in this show (I think only two boys, there with parents whose main issue was a decline in their college funds, were the only ones with no CC debt at all).


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I hear ya KindleMom. . . it's like "doesn't everybody _know _this?" But they don't.

I have had some tax clients that are so far in debt they'd have move up just to be in the hole. And they get a refund they want to get _another _loan so they can get the money right away even if that's going to cost them $50-$80 more. I try to tell them, "can't you wait two weeks?" Some of them get it when I explain the actual costs involved, but some still say, "no. I have to pay this or that bill so I want it now." I always wonder what they're going to do next month. 

Ann


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

The little of the book that I've read so far is the basics that everyone should know. But unfortunately for some people, they need to be told the basics. It seems so simple to say Don't spend more than you make; have some set aside for a rainy day (because you can count on a rainy day happen!). But it seems a lot of people don't realize that. All the years I worked I carried a bag lunch and made my own coffee at home and had it in the car for myself. Some people looked at me like I had two heads when they heard I did that. They simply didn't know the rules of economy.

I think it was very generous of Suze Orman to offer this book for free for a limited time. For people who are in over their head (and for everyone else), you can glean some of her insight for free.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Suzanne said:


> I think it was very generous of Suze Orman to offer this book for free for a limited time. For people who are in over their head (and for everyone else), you can glean some of her insight for free.


You know, that's a good point. The book is directed toward people who don't manage money well. Kinda defeats the purpose if you say "I'll tell you how to fix, it if you give me money."

Ann


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Thanks LR for getting me up to speed. My Daddy lived like that to, never even owned a CC. Did you pledge LR?
> 
> Linda


Did not pledge as such, because I am already in a decent place financially. I will think long and hard about many purchases for quite a while. I am working hard to get my own credit card debt paid off.

As for books, I can never see a time when I think the money spent on them is unnecessary either for Kindle or DTB.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Her system of paying down debt is sound, assuming there's a similar balance on all cards. But if there were any with relatively low balances. . .like, say, $100 instead of $5000, I think there's psychological value in paying that low balance card off. I think the equation could be more complex; on the other hand simple is probably better for most folks.


As for tell those people to cut up credit cards, I think it was assumed that she had previously told them that bit of info.

As for her system, from what I understood in her explanation, those smaller balance cards with lower interest rates would possibly get paid off before the roll over got to them. For example, if you owe only $100 on a card with interest of say 9% and several other cards with both higher balances and interest, paying the minimum on the $100 card would eventually get it paid off as long as you are not using it. It is also the most cost effective way to save on hundreds if not thousands in interest fees (those high rates are what kills). Her example family owed so much on so many cards that I am sure this would happen for them. Also, paying minimum on all cards owed on saves your credit score, her other point on this issue.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

Also, another bit of info that was new this time around. Suze now advocates 8 months worth in your emergency fund. With today's economy and job situation, she says it could take that long to find another job if you lose your current one.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> Also, another bit of info that was new this time around. Suze now advocates 8 months worth in your emergency fund. With today's economy and job situation, she says it could take that long to find another job if you lose your current one.


I caught that, too. That is a bit of a change.


----------



## Dyvdiva (Jan 11, 2009)

Dori, It sounds like a great idea... if you know what you're doing! I'm new to this, and I wondered 1)how to put the note on each line in the TOC, and 2)what is the easiest way to find the locations for each new chapter? Do you have to just keep hitting next page until you get to a chapter, and then write down the location?


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Dyvdiva, I kick back and relax, Kindleabra in hand and go from page to page and jot the location of each new chapter on a note pad.  Then I go to the TOC scroll up to the first Chapter press the scroll wheel and choose Note.  Then I type the location # of that chapter.  Scroll down to next chapter heading and do the same.  It sounds a little laborious, however when finished you can click on any chapter and select edit note(which is the same as read note) and find the location # for that chapter.  Then with scroll bar on menu press the wheel and select go to location  then type in the location #.   Good Luck  Welcome to the boards.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Dyvdiva said:


> Dori, It sounds like a great idea... if you know what you're doing! I'm new to this, and I wondered 1)how to put the note on each line in the TOC, and 2)what is the easiest way to find the locations for each new chapter? Do you have to just keep hitting next page until you get to a chapter, and then write down the location?


I just figured out how to bookmark the first page of each new chapter. Then click the scroll bar where you see the progress bar at the bottom. The one with the little dots that shows where you are in the book. Then a second progress bar shows up. It will show where your bookmarks are. You type in the number of where you put the bookmark and it will take you to that bookmark. I hope I'm making sense. Anyway...It is in the user guide that came with your kindle. If you search for bookmarks in that guide it will tell you what I'm trying to say here.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LDB said:


> Certainly a discussion of financial matters would be useful and beneficial to most everyone. While Ms. Orman is good, the system promoted by Dave Ramsey is a better system than hers in my opinion. It begins with a written budget listing the exact amount coming in for the month and then spending that exact amount, on paper before the month begins. If there's enough money in the written budget to buy something, after savings and debts, then wanting it is enough reason. If there isn't enough money it doesn't get bought. Credit cards are paid off smallest balance to largest. That's because you most quickly see the number of checks going out each month shrinking as the smaller amounts fall off. The total may still be fairly high but it's less traumatic to see you owe 6 people than to owe 11 people. Anyway, while I wouldn't ignore Ms. Orman, I'd take it only as an ancillary to Mr. Ramsey.


LDB, do you have a recommended book by Mr. Ramsey? I see he has several...I know someone who could benefit from a good financial book.

Betsy


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

The Total Money Makeover would probably be his best book for someone to read first. It will definitely make a difference if followed.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

LDB said:


> The Total Money Makeover would probably be his best book for someone to read first. It will definitely make a difference if followed.


I am so glad you asked that Betsy. There are a pair of disc jockeys her, Rick and Bubba, the two sexiest fat men alive.They swear by Dave Ramsey. He has been on there show several times and I was impressed with what he said.

Thanks LDB, I am going to get the book, hope it is available for Kindle.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

I also have read _Start Late, Finish Rich_ by David Bach. He was the financial advisor Oprah had on her show regularly before Suze Orman. It has some very good advice about money management and how to grow a nest egg. Some of his strategies may not be the best idea right now. He really advocates using real estate to increase your wealth (not really good for today's economy). He basics are sound though.


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

For anyone that missed this, Fictionwise has it for 110% rebate (DRM, non-kindle formats) this week. Also use FW2009 coupon code for 20% off up front.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

LOL!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yta2BWQB9lk


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I have decided to buy the DTB, did I just say that  ... Total Money Makeover by Dave Ramsey. I have a couple of Suze's books and would like to compare. I am getting the DTB because I want to highlight in different colors and have quick access for easy reference. 

A trip to BAM today. WOO HOO I do love the smell of books and I will browse, get a cup of Joe and sit in one of those big leather chairs and look through some books.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

That's a great video.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> LOL!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yta2BWQB9lk


That's awesome! I also like "Don't Buy Stuff You Can't Afford." It was originally an SNL skit:


----------

